# The Proper Way to Deal with Wall-Hackers



## joh06937 (Mar 23, 2010)

just figured i would share this insane counter-strike hacker story. seems to be legit:
http://kotaku.com/5499061/accused-game-cheater-gets-knife-through-head-and-survives


----------



## linkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah saw that too. I bet the guy was like "OMGWTFBBQ WALLHAX IRL"


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 23, 2010)

well i guess he learned his lesson...


----------



## WeatherMan (Mar 23, 2010)

This is why games need to be banneeD!!!!!!!11111oneone


----------



## atentora (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## danthrax (Mar 23, 2010)

m-m-m-m-m-m-m-m-monster kill...


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 23, 2010)

> Any counterstrike player knows it takes more than 1 stab for a kill, headshots don't register with knives either.



ROFL...I thought the same in the back of my mind. Chinese are scary.



Bootup05 said:


> This is why games need to be banneeD!!!!!!!11111oneone



Nah this is exactly what a dictator LOVES to see...his little future army of psychos.


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 25, 2010)

ya saw that yesterday.. so funny. bloody hackers.. but



Bootup05 said:


> This is why games need to be banneeD!!!!!!!



no thats y phycotic ppl need to be locked up.. its not the games.. i mean i do run faster with a knife in RL but still its just a game...


----------



## just a noob (Mar 25, 2010)

1337dingo said:


> ya saw that yesterday.. so funny. bloody hackers.. but
> 
> 
> 
> no thats y phycotic ppl need to be locked up.. its not the games.. i mean i do run faster with a knife in RL but still its just a game...



I'm 12, and how do i read this?


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 25, 2010)

just a noob said:


> I'm 12, and how do i read this?



what?


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 25, 2010)

just a noob said:


> I'm 12, and how do i read this?



What the crap? Are you quoting something?


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 25, 2010)

There are parts of China that have really bad gang problems.  This happens all over the world, even in the USA, but here it is more likely to happen over pride or a girl rather than a video game.


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 25, 2010)

That's insane. I remember about 15 years ago here (Calgary) A guy stabbed another guy to death over Mario Cart 64 because he kept beating him. Some people take it way to seriously.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 25, 2010)

JLuchinski said:


> That's insane. I remember about 15 years ago here (Calgary) A guy stabbed another guy to death over Mario Cart 64 because he kept beating him. Some people take it way to seriously.



Some people are just nuts.   A couple years ago this guy shot another guy to death outside a liquor store down the street from me.  You know why he did it?  When he held the door open for the guy who was coming out, the guy coming out didn't say thank you to him.   So he flipped out, went to his car and grabbed a gun and shot the guy to death.  For not saying thank you.

Some people are just freaking crazy.


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 25, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> Some people are just nuts.   A couple years ago this guy shot another guy to death outside a liquor store down the street from me.  You know why he did it?  When he held the door open for the guy who was coming out, the guy coming out didn't say thank you to him.   So he flipped out, went to his car and grabbed a gun and shot the guy to death.  For not saying thank you.
> 
> Some people are just freaking crazy.



 That's crazy. And I'll bet he'll get a some bullshit sentence because he was  "temporarily insane".


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 25, 2010)

JLuchinski said:


> That's crazy. And I'll bet he'll get a some bullshit sentence because he was  "temporarily insane".



No, he will get murder 2 which is 20 to 40 years in federal pound me in the ass prison, with a chance of parole maybe after 15 I think.  My friend is a criminal defense attorney, and we talk about this stuff all the time.


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 25, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> No, he will get murder 2 which is 20 to 40 years in federal pound me in the ass prison, with a chance of parole maybe after 15 I think.  My friend is a criminal defense attorney, and we talk about this stuff all the time.



 Good, he deserves it. He'd probably get squat up here, our justice system sucks ass. Federal pound me in the ass prison. I love Office Space.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 25, 2010)

JLuchinski said:


> ...I love Office Space.



Damn it feels good to be a gangsta


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 25, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> Damn it feels good to be a gangsta



 PC loadletter what the %($* does that mean? LOL


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Mar 25, 2010)

BOOM! Headshot!!!


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 25, 2010)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> BOOM! Headshot!!!



wtf?? knife kills cant register as head shot... and even if they did boom head shot is for guns not knifes


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Mar 25, 2010)

1337dingo said:


> wtf?? knife kills cant register as head shot... and even if they did boom head shot is for guns not knifes



Well... he was hit in the head.. close enough.


----------



## tlarkin (Mar 25, 2010)

The knife was rusty too, man I wonder how much that is going to hurt later in life?


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 25, 2010)

Let's hope he had his tetanus shot with in the last ten years.


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

1337dingo said:


> wtf?? knife kills cant register as head shot... and even if they did boom head shot is for guns not knifes



maybe he threw it so fast that it broke the sound barrier


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 26, 2010)

jluchinski said:


> let's hope he had his tetanus shot with in the last ten years.



zing!


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

pssh, knife are for pussies. i just velcro my rifle to the side of my case for lan parties


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 26, 2010)

lol xD i've never been to a lan party ;( i wish i school would so something cool like that


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

ganzey said:


> pssh, knife are for pussies. i just velcro my rifle to the side of my case for lan parties



ha ha ha... note to self: don't wall hack around ganzey.


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> lol xD i've never been to a lan party ;( i wish i school would so something cool like that



just find 2 or 3 friends that game, and there ya go



joh06937 said:


> ha ha ha... note to self: don't wall hack around ganzey.



hehe, that would not end well 

you know, now that i looked at my case, i could fit at least a hand gun in my case and have it unnoticed.  i have 8 free 5.25 slots. look slike i might be modding my case soon........
or maybe just a, airsoft gun. see someone cheating and just pop them in the back of the head muhahahahaha


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 26, 2010)

wow what if it accidentally went off and blew a hole in your motherboard (somehow don't ask me )


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

ganzey said:


> just find 2 or 3 friends that game, and there ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, if the lan party was in the dark, you could go completely unnoticed. head shots, FOR REAL!


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> wow what if it accidentally went off and blew a hole in your motherboard (somehow don't ask me )


hha, that would suck. i guess i would proly keep it unloaded and the ammo in the drawer


joh06937 said:


> well, if the lan party was in the dark, you could go completely unnoticed. head shots, FOR REAL!



hell yes, im seriously considering this now


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 26, 2010)

well when someone sees a freaking flash they're going to look and see their buddy fall to the ground and blood splatter on the wall and then they die then i hear in news teenager kills friends over a game lol xD


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> well when someone sees a freaking flash they're going to look and see their buddy fall to the ground and blood splatter on the wall and then they die then i hear in news teenager kills friends over a game lol xD



lol, i guess video games do cause violence, lol. aight, i have a low power airsoft gun im gonna mount in my case. pics in a few minutes


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> well when someone sees a freaking flash they're going to look and see their buddy fall to the ground and blood splatter on the wall and then they die then i hear in news teenager kills friends over a game lol xD



wow, i was thinking of the airsoft gun, but ok


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

lol the lan partys i used to go to were good.. but now they drink there so they are just eazyer to kill... but i went to a RFlan was awesome


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 26, 2010)

oh i didn't read most of his last post i thought he was talking about a real hand gun lol air soft gun would be OK give em a bruise on the head(if that lol) =]


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

^oh my god, i JUST got why your avatar picture is funny. AWESOME! looks just like him.


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol xD i want to have an air soft gun in my computer


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> Lol xD i want to have an air soft gun in my computer



who dosent


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

here it is in position, just gotta rig a support bracket out of mechanics wire and zip ties so i can quikly remove it wen needed. as you can see, it is very well hidden


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

^ ha ha ha. now all you need is a local lan event


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

ahh yes, i also need to remove those red and blue fans(unfunctional, just screech and spin very slowly) and im workin on the mount, proly gonna take a while to get it right


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

you should make a little compartment in the bottom with a flip open door (side facing you flips open) with a spring loaded holder for the gun, like a dvd drive.


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 26, 2010)

I had to take a second look to see the gun. Stupid question but is it CO2? I have one that looks identical to yours but it's spring loaded, not even good enough to get the frikin pigeons to stop shitting on my step. Maybe my cheap ass will cough up enough to buy something with mo powa. Nice rig BTW.


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

JLuchinski said:


> I had to take a second look to see the gun. Stupid question but is it CO2? I have one that looks identical to yours but it's spring loaded, not even good enough to get the frikin pigeons to stop shitting on my step. Maybe my cheap ass will cough up enough to buy something with mo powa. Nice rig BTW.



nah, its jsut a spring gun. i think i paid like $4 for it at a swap meet. i'd say its accurate enough to about 6-8 feet, lol. but it will be nice to pop someone 

and thanks


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 26, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> well when someone sees a freaking flash they're going to look and see their buddy fall to the ground and blood splatter on the wall and then they die then i hear in news teenager kills friends over a game lol xD



And then some kid breaks the silence by yelling "****ing wallhacker"


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

you know what movie would really sell? a movie documenting the drama that is behind lan parties... including that ^ scene.


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> you know what movie would really sell? a movie documenting the drama that is behind lan parties... including that ^ scene.



i must say i would pay to watch that... mostly coz i love lan's


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 26, 2010)

Lots of skinny kids with stutters hitting each other with maces. Sounds fun.


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

lol oi im at work so cant post links to stuff.. but google .. "PWN'D support group" so funny its done by college humor


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

1337dingo said:


> lol oi im at work so cant post links to stuff.. but google .. "PWN'D support group" so funny its done by college humor



ha ha, i saw that one. it was hilarious.


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Lots of skinny kids with stutters hitting each other with maces. Sounds fun.



rolfgasm, i just spit out poptart laughing at that


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

so good ay.. *hits him over the head with a chair.. "what he will resporn in a sec"


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^hey, nice new sig!


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> ^^hey, nice new sig!



haha thx


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, meant ganzey (double arrow) but yours is just as cool.


----------



## ganzey (Mar 26, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> lol, meant ganzey (double arrow) but yours is just as cool.



why thank you kind sir


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> lol, meant ganzey (double arrow) but yours is just as cool.



i no... i do that all the time when some1 says that kinda thing to some1 else i say thx.. it realy confuses ppl when your face to face


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 26, 2010)

1337dingo said:


> i no... i do that all the time when some1 says that kinda thing to some1 else i say thx.. it realy confuses ppl when your face to face



ha ha, that would be an awkward situation.


----------



## 1337dingo (Mar 26, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> ha ha, that would be an awkward situation.



it is.. but my friends are used to it now and just hit me when i do it


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice Ganzey, I had a feeling someone'd laugh at that.


----------



## Aastii (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, I think some people have several screws loose, it is ridiculous how people can take things so damn serious, there isn't any need to do it in the first place, but over a game  daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## linkin (Mar 26, 2010)

some people have co-myoon-uhh-ca-shun issues.


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 28, 2010)

linkin said:


> some people have co-myoon-uhh-ca-shun issues.



took me like five minutes to get, but nice


----------



## Motorcharge (Mar 28, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> Some people are just nuts.   A couple years ago this guy shot another guy to death outside a liquor store down the street from me.  You know why he did it?  When he held the door open for the guy who was coming out, the guy coming out didn't say thank you to him.   So he flipped out, went to his car and grabbed a gun and shot the guy to death.  For not saying thank you.
> 
> Some people are just freaking crazy.


And it's people like that that cause liberal whackjobs to try and suddenly ban guns for everyone because something like this might happen.


----------



## Motorcharge (Mar 28, 2010)

When I replied I didn't notice the other 3 pages.


----------



## linkin (Mar 30, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> ROFL...I thought the same in the back of my mind. Chinese are scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah this is exactly what a dictator LOVES to see...his little future army of psychos.



Not if they're facing the other way and you right click!! I'm surprised how many CSS players don't know what right clicking with the knife does. so for the dummies:

left click: fast, less damage (not sure on exact amount)

right click: slower, 65 damage.

And if you right click them from behind and they haven't seen you at all, the should die. and nerd rage.


----------



## PaulPool (Apr 1, 2010)

Confucius say: Oriental who gets turned around become disoriented.

That is insane. Over a game, really? You would end some one else life?


----------



## Theblackoutow (Apr 1, 2010)

Damnit, Ganzey your signature is making me look like a moron... When I knew what I was talking about


----------



## ganzey (Apr 1, 2010)

Theblackoutow said:


> Damnit, Ganzey your signature is making me look like a moron... When I knew what I was talking about



fine, ill change it to the one about banging chickens


----------



## Theblackoutow (Apr 1, 2010)

Gracia's!


----------



## porterjw (Apr 3, 2010)

Sixth paragraph...love it!


----------

